# Swapping out hard drives... going to SSD ... saving information...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am curious if I can take out my two hard drives in my laptop and simply plug them up into another laptop and them work... or are their bios issues or other hitches I will run into?

My point would be to allow me to upgrade my current SATA drives to SSD drives. I may need to be able to access the old computer after I change out the drives and install Windows 7. I know I can transfer all my files, but I am afraid I might miss something. 

I also have Acronis True Image 11. I suppose I could install my Vista onto my desktop that I never use, copy the Acronis backup image over to the desktop and essentially have the old drives to network to in case I needed them for something.

There is probably an easier way and I ain't thinking straight.

Thanks!


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Swapping out hard drives... saving information...*

Hard drives can be swapped from one machine to another as long as the OS recognizes the format. You cannot transfer an OS that way, but data files, sure no problem.

I don't know anything about Windows 7 as I haven't played with it yet.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Swapping out hard drives... saving information...*

If you only need to access data from the old drives, and not boot from them or run programs, you might think about getting something like this external USB drive dock:









It works with all SATA hard drives and is even a multi-card reader and USB hub. I have one and it works well.
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=EN389-S2HC&cat=HDD

Oops! Just noticed they are out of stock. Just found it cheaper here:
http://puredigitalusa.com/product_info.php?products_id=1071


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Swapping out hard drives... saving information...*

Very interesting for 22 bucks.... but it says "External" hard drives. Will it work with my "Internal" hard drives once I remove them from my laptop? I do not see how it could.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, it is designed to allow the use of internal SATA drives externally. I finally found a photo of a similar unit with a drive in it:










In the photo in my first post you can see the "hole" in the top of the dock. It is set to use a 2.5" drive, but by removing a plastic spacer block (or folding down a "wing" depending on the manufacturer of the dock) a 3.5" drive can be used.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a great idea, I wonder if they make one that reads SCSI drives or even IDE drives.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats a great idea, I wonder if they make one that reads SCSI drives or even IDE drives.


I have only seen SATA models of this design type, but I have several "wart" models that simply have a block on the end of the USB cable that has multiple fittings on it so that IDE (PATA) and SATA can be connected to it - they work, but are ugly as sin. I have never seen a SCSI adapter like this.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That link for $22 does not seem to work. I add it to the cart and it loops me back to an empty cart. Not sure what is up with that. I found it in our store for about $33 shipped. Is there a different model that might work just as well?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a Thermaltake BlacX Duet USB 2.0 Portable External Hard Drive ST0014U for about $40. Since I have two drives, this will probably be my best deal. 

This is also a great backup tool after I get done with the old files.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I have the single BlacX and I like it a lot. I got the one that supported eSata and USB.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Before I buy the dual, I will need to verify if my HP HDX 18t eSATA port on the side of my laptop supports port multiplier. Otherwise, it won't recognize the dual drive docking.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No such luck... so I think I will end up with the Thermaltake BlacX eSATA USB Docking Station for $40 shipped.

It appears to be highly rated with a lot of user reviews.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

That is the one I have. I would have no problem recommending it.


----------

